# SVS PB12 Sub Settings...



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi - I never really figured out the best way to set up this wonderful sub and was hoping for guidance - 

Right now I basically have the control of the physical knob (gain) and have it set to the first mark (live in a condo) so need to be careful of neighbors - is this wrong?

In the Integra setting I have the sub set to a few notches above flat.

Should I be keeping the gain knob higher and leaving it there and adjusting the Integra to a lower sub setting?

Thanks in advance!
__________________


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Every room is unique, which is why those controls are included on the subs and receivers. There is not necessarily a "right" or "wrong" setting, just what sounds best to you. There is nothing bad about having the gain on your sub at a lower setting. I'm sure your neighbor appreciates it.

Are you happy with the way it sounds at the current setting?


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Just want to make sure sound stage is accurate


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have its big brother the PB13u and I have the gain set to 11oclock. I have my receiver set to -1 and it sounds just right. I find that gives me the best control over the levels as I sometimes run it hotter than other times. It depends on if my two daughters are sleeping or not. 
On my receiver I can adjust the levels with just two pushes if a button on the remote without having to go into the user menu so having the gain on the sub where it is gives me a bit more flexibility.


----------



## fkjr2 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks guys - let me try some suggestions

just dont want to push the amp too much or off my neighbors


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

It really is tough to get the most out of a great sub if you need to adjust for the nieghbors. You can definitley make it sound good at lower levels but if you can't let the sub shine at higher levels like that sub should do because of nieghbors then it is just the way it has to be. Play it low and be happy....:sad:


----------

